# If you had $50 for more BBQ gear, what would you get?



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 18, 2005)

$50 worth of butts!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 18, 2005)

Only if you get caught!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 18, 2005)

$50 of PigPowder...of BBQ 4 U gear! :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 18, 2005)

Thermapen, they're $82.00; quit being a cheap-ass. :taunt:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2005)

The new Cambro "ColdFest" pans/crocks. Them suckers will hold safe HACCP temps for 8 hours! (After you freeze them hard).
A must if you're serving a mayo based slaw at an event.

It's on MY wish list.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Another one of those Cajun Chef 9x 18 cast iron casseroles with the lid. Since these are oblong and flat on the sides, they fit close in the smoker much better that round dutch ovens. I can get 3 to 2 in the same space! Woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Woody, is that the pan that you've got with the crawdad on the lid?  I agree that's a great pan!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Yep, there are some similar ones at Gander Mountain without the crawdad. I think I'm pickin one up soon!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2005)

I would buy a case of that hangover pill they got on the market. In fact, id pay 50 bucks right now to make mine go away.

tekillya got me last night.


----------



## Airboss (Jun 19, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> If you had $50 for more BBQ gear, what would you get?
> 
> Seems like a good round number and with Father's Day tomorrow, I need to start shoppin'...lol.



I'd get a guy who'd take $50 to steal my friend Don's CookShack and deliver it here.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 19, 2005)

Say dude I've been looking for those elbow lengths.  Where you get them at?  Pictures please.


----------



## john pen (Jun 20, 2005)

one word..BEER..thats a bbq supply !


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd get $50 worth of lottery tickets. :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 20, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> > If you had $50 for more BBQ gear, what would you get?
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk!



I don't know....you have expensve tastes! 2 cognacs prolly wouldn't do it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Susan Z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't heard that saying since I was in Texas!


----------

